# Potentialausgleich im ex-Bereich



## wickie58 (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Anlage mit 3 verschiedene Ex-Bereichen (Klasse1). 
Reicht es diese Anlagen aus einem daneben stehenden Schaltschrank zu erden oder muss ein extra Kabel (16mm2) von der PAS gezogen werden?
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg

wickie58


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2012)

bin zwar nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Vorschriften aber ich würde das von der PAS ziehen. Sollte doch in diesem Bereich sowiso vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tommi (1 Februar 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht ganz auf der Höhe der Vorschriften aber ich würde das von der PAS ziehen. Sollte doch in diesem Bereich sowiso vorhanden sein.



dem würde ich instinktiv auch rechtgeben...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

